# The Wedding Present - By SpeedyWheels (~BBW, ~~WG)



## Speedywheels (Mar 3, 2014)

~BBW, ~~WW - In which, the friends of an engaged young brunette take her to Spain to feed her up.
*
Author's Note* - I am a scientist, not a writer. As such mistakes in spelling, punctuation and grammar are neither deliberate, nor stylistic. Please let me know in a PM and I will amend the text. Also, the back-story is all true, but the Spanish holiday is not. Yet.

With no further ado:
*
The Wedding Present*

CH01

Theres something about the *thud* that the envelope makes as it hits the front door mat, which sets a wedding invitation apart from all other post. As Anna tore open the envelope the names embossed in silver within were very little of a surprise. Rich and Jenn had been with each other for years and their tying of the knot had long been awaited.

The three had met in Oxford and had become the sort of friends that came together every fortnight or so; sometimes for films at the cinema, sometimes for a nice meal out and sometimes for a warm, sleepy threesome that would stretch on long into a lazy, naked Sunday morning. Anna had moved north and was now designing jet engines for a living, while Rich and Jenn had become career scientists near Bristol, and, she realised with regret, she hadnt seen either of them in far too long. 

It was this thought that occupied her mind as she brushed toast crumbs off her jumper, left the house and walked to work.

By the time she returned from work that evening, Anna had a plan. She would throw Jenn a hen-holiday (Was that a thing? If not, she would make it a thing and then throw it). Her new boyfriend (an up-and-coming author with one or two famous titles to his name) had already offered no-holds-barred access to his family time-share in southern Spain. Which, apparently, was due to be unseasonably warm this year, due to a combination of gulf-stream deviation and narrative necessity.

With a destination in mind, Anna googled for flights, looked at local activities, considered the costs of self-catered vs. fully-catered and even considered travel insurance. Feeling pleased with herself, she had a flick through Facebook to see what her friend had been up to in the years since theyd been at uni. And was shocked at the photos.

Anna had met Rich at a college formal meal and, after the second time he offered her more potatoes, had formed a pretty accurate picture of his feeding tendencies. As the years had passed, Anna had seen Rich offer too much food to pretty much every good-looking girl within reach and even seen his blissed-out state as one of his girlfriends had gained thirty pounds and a sizeable pot-belly during their nine month relationship. Rich was almost as besotted with weight gain as he was with Jenn.

So, to see the most recent photos on Facebook of Jenn looking thin as a rail was somewhat surprising. Anna had expected after seven years with Rich, to see a beautiful, pear-shaped Botticellian Venus smiling back at her, not this toned and elegant sylph. She was still very beautiful though, Annas pulse quickened and her guts tightened with a familiar longing. Old habits die hard, she thought to herself.

Well! exclaimed our petite, blonde heroine to the empty room, This changes the game completely! She re-opened the time-share complex website and resolutely checked the Fully-Catered option. She would make this a gift to both of the betrothed: A hen-holiday (Damn, forgot to check on Google) for Jenn and a surprise wedding present for Rich.

Two thoughts crossed Annas mind as she stripped down for bed, dropping her too-loose jeans and running her hands over the last stubborn remnant of the chubby tummy she always seemed to grow over Christmas and lose again by March: Firstly, Anna hoped that Jenn hadnt already bought her wedding dress. And secondly, Anna realised that she had no idea how to go about feeding a woman into a larger pants-size, but she thought she might know someone who did.

CH02

No. Said Claire flatly. Youre out of your mind, your jurisdiction and your depth.

Anna sat sipping her tea from a ridiculously large mug opposite the smartly-suited woman with the flaming red hair whose help she was trying to elicit and started to feel down-heartened. Claire was a formidable woman and Anna was just beginning to wonder if she could be convinced at all. It may be back to the drawing board. Was there an Idiots Guide for feeding girls, she wondered.

To make matters a little worse, Anna had never really met Claire before. Apart from knowing that she was the other girl with whom Jenn and Rich used to spend long, happy and naked evenings, the only thing Anna knew about Claire was that she was Richs ex.

Before hed properly got to know Jenn, Rich had been with Claire for a tumultuous nine months. To her credit, during this time, Claire had repaired much of the emotional damage with which he had appeared at Oxford. Shed even gone as far, after discovering that he was a feeder in the denial, to fatten herself like a suckling pig just to prove to him that it was something that he should have no shame in enjoying.

Eventually they grew apart and split, but not before she had presented him with the popped-off buttons of both a size 12 and a size 14 pair of jeans and had convinced him to feed her in public, him rubbing her growing belly with one hand and spooning food into her open mouth with the other. Hed been terrified at the start, but by the end shed nearly burst a seam and hed nearly burst a blood vessel.

Rich had never looked back after that, but Claire had iron will and had slimmed back to her original size very quickly and eventually graduated to the suits and cases of a lawyer. From which intimidating position she was currently addressing Anna.

Besides its being daft and expensive...Although youve said you have the expense covered? She shot a look at Anna, who nodded, Well, besides that, it isnt even consensual. Ill have no part in it.

Anna had been waiting for this opportunity and after being ranted at for fifteen minutes she leapt at her chance. Quick as a flash, she whipped out an email from Jenn shed printed out that morning, on which was highlit the line Anna, dont get me wrong: Id love to be a bit heavier (and we both know that Richd be overjoyed!), but I just never have the time to eat or relax. 

Its consensual, paid-for, silly and will make two of our mutuals very happy. You might even have some fun! Its a free holiday in Spain! What do you say?

No. Said Claire flatly.

CH03

Ladies and Gentlemen, the Captain has switched-off the fasten-seatbelts sign and you are now free to move around the cabin. We have reached our cruising altitude of eleven thousand metres and will shortly be serving a small in-flight meal on our way to Mallaga today.

Jenn could not believe her luck! She was on an all-expenses-paid month-long hen-holiday (sp?) to *Spain*! She could explore the country, use her passable Spanish (which hadnt had an airing since college) and swim in the sea! And she wouldnt be doing it alone:

Jenn looked to her left where Anna had her headphones on and was flicking through the available films. She saw her curly blonde hair, her cute freckles and her startling blue eyes. She also took in Annas large bust standing in (very well tailored) contrast to her slim hips and waist. Although, noticed Jenn, the tell-tale winter tummy looked ever-so-slightly larger than usual this year. Shed help Anna walk that off in no time! *Spain*! The land of hill-walking and adventure! And all the more adventure with *three* of them! 

Claire was sat on the other side of Jenn watching the happily engaged brunette smiling contentedly. She saw her long, dark plait and her chocolate/charcoal eyes. The same eyes that had once danced and shone as they drank in Claires naked body. She saw Jenns slim neck and elegant shoulders. Possibly a little sharper than when Claire had last kissed them? Stop it! She told herself. You are here to spend time with a friend and, possibly, make sure she has access to as much food as possible. Not to jump back in bed with her! 

The lawyer sat back and reviewed the case so far: Shed been very surprised when a woman she barely knew emailed her in the office and invited her for coffee. And even more surprised by her proposal. Of course she had refused. But that evening she had sat at home with sushi and salad and remembered how great it had been to get fat: How much shed enjoyed cooking great feasts and then guiltily, greedily stuffing herself with the while lot; how much shed loved seeing her body with new eyes as Rich kissed every expanded inch of her in the evenings and caressed her endlessly. Hed been captivated and, against his nature, had only had eyes for her while she blossomed. 

She had planned to stop at ten pounds and then really thought about stopping at twenty, but her doting lovers smile and absolute bliss convinced her not to and before she knew it she had a belly that drew approving looks from expectant mothers and her body was alive to the sensation of thirty new pounds of fat wobbling and bouncing every time she moved. Shed loved it. Obviously, when she and Rich had split, she dropped the extra weight in no time at all. After all, most people dont go for that aesthetic and she thought herself just as beautiful lighter. But, every now and then, shed reminisce about stuffing her fat, round belly with Brie or brioche and shed smile. She was fairly confident that Jenn would be happier heavier. Would she help Anna with this hare-brained plan or not? 

So, which for you? Yes or No? Said a voice shaking her out of her reverie.

Sorry. I was miles away. Whats the question?

I was just saying, said the good-looking air steward that weve been supplied too many mini-Bries with our meals today. Would you like and extra with yours?

Claire looked over, saw Jenn had accepted a spare and that Anna, with a mischievous glint in her eye has accepted a handful, doubtless intending to give them to Jenn. Amateur! she thought amusedly and then turned back to the steward who was looking a little bored.

You know what? She said I think I will!

CH04

The resort was not exactly as Annas boyfriend had described it. Hed sold it as a little run-down, but a safe and useful base from which to explore. However, the vista that appeared before our three young women was more like something out of a Bond film:

Three pools glittered in the sunlight as the one or two millionaire guests swam idle, beautiful, tanned lengths. Waiters trotted smartly from the cocktail bar to whichever supermodel or politician was thirstily sunning her- or himself between the seven-foot tree ferns and marble statues. The outside dining area was covered by a palm-frond roof and, beyond the white cotton table-cloths, a board proclaimed this weeks guest chef as an expert in tapas from Barcelona.

The three stunned women were shown to the poky little time-share that had been described to Anna to find it a stand-alone chalet with three bedrooms, a living room (all done in teak and cool, grey marble) and a range of en-suites. The girls stood. And looked. And stood. And looked. For some time.

Then, as has the others, Anna chose a room and retired to change her clothes, still in awed silence. Unlike the others, however, she sat down a little heavily on her Egyptian cotton double-bed, having eaten six of the (not-really-that) mini Bries that shed been unable to slip subtly onto Jenns tray table as per her plan. She looked down and was disappointed, but unsurprised, to see past the swell of her bust, a small, round roll sitting stubbornly on her thighs. Anna thought to herself: Right! Note to self, This month was about making Jenn fatter, not this little roll. This wasnt to grow. At all! She didnt want to see an ounce more of this little roll. Starting now! She was going to be strict with herself and that meant stopping eating before she was full, not ordering deserts and swimming as much as possible. Still, at least it wasnt as bad as it usually was at this time of year.

Feeling resolute, she threw open her case on the bed and chuckled at the contents: Three bikinis, a couple of swimsuits, a couple of towels, a nice top or two and a shed-load of sunscreen. You might almost be able to guess, dear reader, what she was planning to do for four weeks as she, once more, slipped out of her jeans...

Claire and Jenn, on the other hand, had packed a little more extensively: both bringing, in addition to Annas aquatic fair, a couple of loose floaty sun-dresses for the heat and sensible shoes. However, this didnt stop them from choosing the exact same items from their cases as Anna had from hers and joining her in the pool immediately.

Their hard bodies glistened in the strong sunlight. Strong sportswomen, both of them in their way, with defined shoulders on Claire and sculpted thighs on Jenn propelling them effortlessly through the water while Anna splashed about happily, revelling in the immersion. The three were happy.

Having swum and explored the complex and watched the sun set and explored some more and returned to the chalet to change (Jenn and Claire into dresses and Anna into her travelling jeans and a white blouse) they headed to the restaurant to see about this guest chef.

The girls ate and talked and sampled Spanish cocktails until the moon was well out. Anna was still feeling full of cheese, but managed to try a few of the tapas bites, here and there. Jenn picked at a few as well, but mostly talked with her friends. Claire had meant to eat very little and spend the meal observing Jenns eating habits and triggers. However, with Jenn so obviously not hungry and tapas being her favourite meal in the world she gave in to the deeply hidden desire and, just for tonight, surreptitiously stuffed herself silly.

That night Claire lay on her side holding her packed midsection wondering how on earth shed forgotten how good this felt. Obviously, this was a one-off, but what a one-off it had been! She could see how her figure had burst-forth last time. She almost missed it. Great memories. But this was not the month for that: This was a month to plot, plan and be cunning. Which she would do. Right after sleeping this off.

CH05

A week had passed in a flash! Jenn had been skyping with her fiancée, Claire had been reading crime thriller after crime thriller and Anna had met pretty much every guest and struck-up interesting conversations with all of them. Theyd been relaxing.

The days had been spent in a very similar fashion to the first afternoon: Swimming, lounging, talking and eating. To all of their surprises, theyd enjoyed getting their first spa treatments and pedicures (Oxford women not usually being the type for such frivolity) and, although Jenn had been suggesting exploring the local hills and swimming out to secluded beaches, the other two had managed to divert her onto less energetic pursuits, so they hadnt had to burn off too many calories. This would, the reasoning went, make it easier to let her eat herself tubby at the restaurant. Which was where they were all sat presently and Claire was frustrated:

Regardless of how little exercise they did, Jenn was never going to get fat if she ate like she had been: Picking a little here and there and then stopping. The girl just had no appetite! How was she meant to fatten up a woman with no appetite? Her friend was destined to stay skinny. Which would annoy Anna, frustrate Claire and deprive Rich of a surprise that he knew nothing about.

To make matters worse, her twin loves for tapas and for getting fat were teaming-up against her. The other two hadnt noticed yet, thank God, but her famous ability to gain weight had landed her with a shiny-new pot-belly the size of a grapefruit. She could suck it in when getting into and out of the pool, of course, and it didnt show in the loose floaty dresses, but it was there. Shed been wearing the looser of her two dresses toward the end of the week in an effort to hide the soft, swollen belly that was emerging where her steely abs were subsiding.

Annas dress sense had changed subtly too and Claire thought she could guess why. Anna was, thanks to the wonders of overnight-complimentary-dry-cleaning wearing the same smart, white blouse most evenings and in the last couple of days had been wearing one extra button open around the neck.

Claire watched her talking with Jenn now. They were both eyeing up a cute waiter and laughing about old times at University. As Anna chuckled, her already impressive bust swelled and shook like the sails on a galleon, filling her blouse to breaking point. Having once, for a few months, had breasts to rival those, Claire knew the engineering involved in supporting and preventing spillage. She knew that that sort of bra doesnt stretch and as she watched Anna feebly attempt to slide an extra piece of chicken onto Jenns plate without being caught (before giving up and absent-mindedly eating it herself) a very frustrated Claire had an idea. A wonderful, awful idea.

CH06

Anna was happy. Shed been swimming every day, as had been her deal with herself, shed been putting huge effort into feeding Jenn (which wasnt yet paying off, but might any time now) and, to top it off, she was having a great time.

Our leading light in jet engineering was keeping up to date with developments in her field as she normally did from her desk, but for the past two weeks shed been doing so on an iPad in a swimming pool in Spain. It was amazing! It was comfortable, she got a tan, the wifi was flawless and it counted toward her time spent swimming, which had remained the best part of the day. Who said fitness regimens arent fun? she thought.

Also, she was really starting to see what Rich had found attractive in Claire. Although harsh to begin with, the red-headed lawyer had been a lot more friendly in the last week and just twenty minutes ago had got up to get her a drink, so Anna didnt get dehydrated reading in the sun. The banana smoothie with which Claire had returned hadnt really done much to quench Annas thirst, but it would have been rude to say no and, Anna reasoned, a little fruit was just what was needed to prevent her belly rumbling after her small lunch. Well, reduce the rumbling. A bit. 

It had been a fantastic meal though. The guest chef for the girls second week in paradise had been an ice-cream expert and Anna had taken pains to ensure that she sampled every unusual, exotic and perfectly balanced combination without letting herself over-eat and get full. And. And, she reminded herself, she was completely allowed todays vanilla/orchid, mango/red wine and strawberry/black pepper platter because her diet was working wonders: She no longer caught sight of that pesky little belly roll when she looked down! Shed known so much swimming would do the trick. Also, Claire had walked over to get it for her and, yeah, it would have been rude to say no. All in all, Anna was happy.

And a little bit horny, if she was honest. Shed spoken to her great new boyfriend online earlier, but being surrounded at all hours by an ex-lover and a stunning, curvy redhead wasnt helping. However, unlike the soon-to-be-weds, Anna didnt go in for open relationships. She took one last, long, lingering gaze at Claires arse as she lay on her side on a sun-lounger and then returned her attention to her reading.

Or tried to: aside from Claire distracting her, there was the problem of Jenn. Her friend had barely touched her food in these two weeks. She had lost quite a lot of weight in stressful jobs since leaving university and looked like she was going to stay slim. Fair enough, thought Anna. She may not be able to give Rich a chubby bride, but shed make damn sure Jenn had a great henholiday. (Totally was a thing, Anna had looked it up). And that meant a change of pace.

That choice made, Anna clambered out of the pool (an exercise that took a little more balance than usual due to the iPad in one hand  It would have been worse, but the waiters made sure that any empty glasses were removed from the poolside at once, so Anna didnt have to carry the iPad and the one, or two, or whatever empty smoothie glasses) and walked over to the shade that Jenn and Claire were currently occupying.

Jenn had been reading various journals that shed brought with her, but was now eyeing a map of the hill walks jealously. Claire was dozing on her side facing away from the pool in a dark-coloured one-piece swimsuit. Hello! Anna looked again. When had that arrived? Anna wondered. Claire was very definitely cradling a belly in her sleep. A very round and very soft pad of fat was pushing Claires one-pieced attempt to hide it away from her by a couple of inches. The thin material looked slightly stretched and gave a very clear imprint of a deepening navel. Anna risked another glance, not wanting Jenn to catch her staring, and noticed that it sagged ever so slightly down toward the white cotton of the sun-lounger, looking like it was completely empty, confirming Annas first impression that her darling lawyer was not bloated from lunch (indeed Claire had hardly eaten anything), but was instead getting quite rapidly, quite noticeably fat. Not that Anna minded too much, it didnt detract from Claires good looks too much, and if anything, made her seem more fallible and more relatable. 

So, the feeder that Anna had so carefully chosen, turned out to be a bit of a glutton, did she? Ah well, thought Anna. At least theres one person going home from this trip heavier than they arrived. She cleared her throat and Jenn looked up from her in-depth study of the map. 

So said the buxom blonde, chosen a route yet?

Forty minutes, one rapid change of clothes and 1.4km later, Anna stopped to catch her breath and, mostly, to let Claire catch up. Jenn had gone off like a shot as soon as theyd reached the hills and would doubtless be waiting for them at the top, enjoying the view. Claire had fallen behind a little, mostly because she had insisted that a floaty sun-dress was the right attire for the hike.

Anna suspected that she was hoping to conceal the effect of two weeks of over-eating with an over-abundance of material. The attempt to cover up did nothing to stop Anna from being fully occupied with Claires body during the walk. She turned over the facts in her head, trying to work out the enigma of the red-heads growth. Claire had been very subtle, she never ate between meals, never had that much at lunch or breakfast and didnt obviously overeat at dinner. So where, thought Anna while watching Claire climb the last few steps towards her (her dress blowing against her and providing a perfectly explicit view of her widened abdomen), had all this come from? 

Anna offered a word of encouragement as Claire hiked by and then watched the gorgeous lawyer clamber uphill. Anna gave her a few steps head-start and then followed. That round bottom hadnt changed noticeably, smiled Anna with her eyes locked onto it. Maybe it was a little rounder? She couldnt really tell. She could tell, as her pulse raced more than usual for a slope like this, that walking behind Claire for any length of time was going to make her too hot and bothered for tight jeans to be a good choice.

Ugh, talking of jeans: It appeared to Anna that overnight-dry-cleaning was a fantastic idea that enabled any traveller to bring the bare minimum of clothing. But, if you were going to offer the service to people staying for a month, best to make sure that you dont shrink their clothes in a fortnight, eh? For the past couple of days, Anna had been forced to unbutton the top of her blouse at dinner and she now had her T-shirt pulled low (or as low as it now went) to hide the fact that her jeans no longer buttoned. Bloody dry-cleaning! Ah well, she thought, it was free. Or complimentary, at least.

And then she discovered something else free. The view. The sun hung low in a dusty orange afternoon sky, lighting dusty arid hills. Jenn was perched on a rock, taking some complex panoramic photograph. Claire was just stood, staring. Having finished with her camera, Jenn walked over and pointed out the resort on the opposite hillside, nestled amongst the scorched crags and cacti, an oasis of blue and green. She licked her lips and the three of them set off back down the hill.

They didnt bother changing for dinner, which was fine for Claire in her dress and for Jenn who always looked so elegant anyway, but meant that Anna had to quietly tug the metal zip on her shrunken jeans a few clicks lower so that theyd let her sit down. As per usual, they filled their plates at the buffet and sat down, but tonight Anna really paid attention to what Claire was eating. There was a secret efficiency to the woman, Anna saw. She had not- only picked up a slightly larger plate than the other two, but filled it much more densely. Now Anna added it up, there must be twice the calories on Claires plate compared to her own. And then there was the bread basket. Anna had never really noticed how often Claires hand reached to the centre of the table. She counted piece after piece disappear, but as per usual the waiters topped up the water and the bread so nothing seemed to change. God, if Anna had eaten that much she would have burst! Had it been like this every night? she wondered, trying to think back.

So engrossed was she in trying to keep track of Claires intake (without obviously staring), that she nearly missed something amazing: Jenn got up for a refill of tonights Argentinean feast.

She wandered back with a stack of food and dug in with gusto. Claire had stopped as was watching too. In a very clever move, on which Anna would congratulate her later, Claire resumed eating, this time more obviously hungry, turned to Jenn, wiped her mouth and said:

I dont know about you, Jennifer, but walking seems to have given me an appetite!

Jenn looked up from her overloaded plate. 

I dont think its the walking. For me, its the views! Knowing that Im so far from home, so far from anywhere, must trigger some primal part of my brain that wants to stock up for the journey home. Or something. Did you enjoy the walk, Anna? It was great to get out of the complex and get some miles in, right?

And just like that, the conversation moved on. Annas brain started humming like one of her titanium-bladed creations and when Jenn left the table to top-up for a second time, Claire looked at her with something approaching triumph in her eyes.


(Part Two Follows)


----------



## Ssaylleb (Mar 7, 2014)

great start, love it


----------



## Speedywheels (Apr 14, 2014)

CH07

Claire was stuffed. Like, completely packed with food, unable to eat another bite, unable to get up, unable to breathe properly stuffed.

She lay on her side on her double bed, surrounded by empty plates, with her belly jutting forward for all to see. Or, as shed been so careful to arrange, for no-one to see. She was in her room, on her own, the door was locked and room service had been given explicit instructions, in good Spanish, to be absolutely silent on arriving and leaving. Theyd been as good as their word with only the occasional chink of bone china to give them away as theyd passed her plate after plate through her open window.

So now, an hour or so later, she lay on her side with a warm breeze playing over her naked skin, packed full and dazed. She was stroking the stretched skin of her gut as sparks went off in her hormone drenched brain, trying to work out if she was going to fall asleep, burst like a balloon or orgasm, soaking the white cotton sheets just due to the overwhelming pleasure of stuffing herself.

Her hand moved to the curve of her hip and gave it an experimental shake. It wobbled in that oh-so-familiar way that it had while she was getting fat before. Her heart pounded. She moved her hand up her side, past the new crease at her waist, and started tracing the curve of her swollen breast: So much larger than her bra was built for. Shed eaten too much recently, she scolded herself, but her excuse had been that tonight had been a celebration! Now, lying here as round as a ball, it all just seemed that she couldnt control her hedonism, the same as every other night. The idea nearly made her come.

To be fair to herself, she thought, it was a celebration! Exactly one week ago she had discovered Jenns trigger and shed been exploiting it perfectly ever since: Every morning shed work out a walking route that provided some stunning views of the countryside, the sea, the mountains, but shed deliberately make it too far for them to walk as a group, so theyd have to get a taxi to the Start Point.

(This was getting to be an easier case to make to Jenn as Anna piled on the pounds. She was always the last one of the three to reach the summits, just a few steps behind Claire the whole way. Claire had almost felt sorry for the chubby little blonde, and had considered stopping her efforts to fatten her up, until shed considered the evidence and realised that Anna was gaining weight deliberately. Probably. And even if she wasnt, Claire would be damned if that air steward on the flight back was going to look condescendingly at her alone. Anyway)

So, every day Anna and Claire would dawdle. They took ages to climb small hills (Like you could do it any faster, fatty! thought a voice in her head. She gave her enlarged breast a wobble. Her stomach buzzed and her thighs got just a little wetter) and they stopped to inspect every available bug, stone, oddly-shaped-cactus, before gazing for hours at the view and returning to the taxi. They would then watch in amazement as Jenn ate to match the hours spent and the views seen.

The process could be repeated for dinner if so desired, but they were finding as the days ticked by that a Jenn, stuffed at lunch, would doze all afternoon and awake ravenous again at 19:00 in time to eat plate and plates of some new creations. Claire had heard her mention a hunger-over in the past, here was one in practice.

The effects were already noticeable, if not startling, but Anna and Claire had two weeks head-start over Jenn. (That and shes eating until shes full thought that same voice in her head, not stuffing herself like a piglet because getting fat turns her on. Claire reached between her widening thighs to check. Like it or not, the voice in her head was right). Jenns little flat belly was now a little round belly as often and Anna and Claire could manage. Its full curve was now still apparent in the mornings and there was a certain softness appearing on Jenns rear.

With her fingers just barely touching her clit, Claire thought about the last time shed seen Jenns bottom in the flesh, so to speak. The last threesome with Rich and Jenn had been a bittersweet affair since it was also a goodbye: Claire had left for some years in Africa soon after. But, beside the kissing and the tears, she remembered Jenns heavy hips and full, heart-shaped rear-end. She remembered having her hands on it, feeling the soft flesh bulge between her fingers as she squeezed. As she flashed through various memories, a little rivulet of wetness began its journey from Claires swollen lips, round the soft curve of her buttock, to her bed. She remembered everything about Jenns arse including Jenn being very proud of it. And now she was helping Jenn get it back.

And Anna. Sure. Claire couldnt take all the credit. But lately Anna seemed more and more busy working on this side project. Claire considered the evidence again, wanting to double check her conclusion. Anna had taken to over-eating in a big way. She was continually picking at something and was rarely to be found doing anything more energetic than relaxing in the pool next to a couple of empty smoothie glasses, which the waiters hadnt been fast enough to clear away. She never ate as much as Claire at dinner, but would have a large plate of various pastries and cheeses at breakfast, explaining that a good breakfast kick-started your metabolism, which you needed to do if you were going to spend so many hours swimming. And there was this unspoken agreement that seemed to have formed, by which Anna would eat or drink anything that Claire brought to her. Claire hadnt tested the bounds of this

arrangement, but took it as very strong evidence that Anna wanted Claires help, but didnt want Jenn to notice.

Fat chance of avoiding that, thought Claire. Shed seen Jenn watching Annas grazing, adding up the days calorie total in her head and seen her gaze in frank amazement at Annas hugely expanded breasts (which must, surely, prevent her seeing her feet or her little-ish belly by now?), which swayed and bounced in the loose confines of her bikini when she occasionally hauled herself out of the pool. But Jenn was always looking away when Anna looked over.

If she looks like that at Anna, without Anna noticing, piped-up the voice in her head, putting words to a brand new thought Claired just had, Just imagine how much she looks at you! She must think youre a greedy, hedonistic, swollen, bloated...

With a splash, Egyptian cotton got soaked.

CH08

Anna was not happy. Which is not to say that she was sad, but one is never as happy leaving a holiday as one is arriving. Even if ones holiday, like Annas, has been entirely successful.

Like the well-organised design engineer she was, Anna had set herself two major and one minor objectives for the last month: Firstly, she had intended to give her friend Jenn an amazing hen-holiday and, judging by the amount of laughter laughed and talking talked, she had succeeded comprehensively.

Secondly, she had intended to return Jenn to Rich chubby and, while Jenn would in no way pass for Fat, she was the heaviest that Anna could remember. Her hard abs were covered with a cute little belly and shed been showing off her broad hips (not that she had any choice, thought Anna) in her dress at dinner last night. But the biggest change wasnt visible while she sat and ate with her friends: Her bottom had returned and had surpassed its former glory. When she dozed by the pool after eating enough at lunch for two or three, she would now lie on her front and her fattened rump rose up behind her, turning her bikini bottoms into a thong. Although, Anna normally preferred her girls on the slimmer side, like herself, she reserved a special place in her heart and nethers for Jenns (and recently Claires) womanly buttocks.

There had been some collateral damage while completing objective two though, thought Anna to herself sadly, which had been Claires dignity. A couple of days before, after growing rounder and fatter for nearly four weeks, Claires plumped-up body had finally become too much for her flimsy dress to take. Somewhere between her third and fourth plate of heavy breads, fish and cheeses (she had become a lot less subtle in her gorging at dinner, Anna noticed, probably trying to prevent Jenn from feeling self conscious and, hence, eating less) the seam down her left hand side had burst revealing the side of her fattened form from the lowest curve of her breast (no bra Claire?) to the very top of her seated thigh.

The whole restaurant had turned to look for the source of the sound, since tearing cloth is a noise that attracts attention and Claire had gone bright red and begun to perspire. The nearest waitress,

obviously thinking that she could ease the embarrassment of a heavily pregnant woman, had put a hand on Claires belly and loudly offered the new Mama congratulations. The other patrons had nodded approvingly and returned to their meals, but Claire had begun to tremble and shot off to her room, presumably in tears. She had returned a few minutes later in her other dress looking red and flustered. Anna hoped she was ok.

As she packed her bikinis and towels into her case, Anna thought about the third objective. Alongside her two main goals, Anna had wanted to ensure that she lost some weight. Shed wanted that pesky belly roll to disappear and, by a mixture of daily exercise in the pool and making sure that she never ate until she was full, shed done it! Looking down now, there was no trace of that irritating crescent of flesh poking forward. Well done Anna!

The dry-cleaning fiasco, on the other hand, had made a mockery of all of her hard work! She was wearing her previously loose travelling jeans while packing with the zip pulled all the way down and if she glanced in a mirror the shrunken denim biting into her abdomen made it look like shed gained weight instead of losing it! The zip flaps stood taught and erect, pointing away from her flesh, which had been pushed forward by the waistband, and made it look like shed sprouted a sizeable little potbelly.

To add insult to...further insult, her travelling T-shirt had suffered the same fate and was now virtually painted onto her breasts. It no longer came down far enough to hide the zipper-based wardrobe malfunction and Anna was currently steeling herself to endure the indignity of having to walk through the complex wearing jeans that were obviously too small and, effectively, a cropped top. That hadnt been in fashion since, what? 1998? Still, at least she wasnt going to have to do the journey home looking as fat as someone:

Claire, luckily, seemed to have laid off this weeks Scandinavian smorgasbord for a day or two after her pregnancy misdiagnosis. She would have a little with them at dinner and then retire to her room for the night. Anna would have been worried about her, after all she herself would have been feeling a bit glum if shed fattened up so much in such a short space of time, but given that it was only for the last two nights, Anna had decided to let Claire be. She seemed happy enough in the daytimes by the pool. Anna still enjoyed watching the redhead sitting reading by the water, but missed her muscles and her trim abs. Ah well.

Jenn on the other hand was more and more captivating to Anna. Maybe because she reminded her all the more of the old, carnal days with them and Rich, thought Anna. If he was there, hed have been going crazy: Jenn had picked up Claires slack and it was obviously agreeing with her. Her small breasts we looking full and filling her bikinis enticingly, her thighs were touching at the top and when she laughed (which, at dinner, she did a lot) her full belly wobbled away merrily. She would look the picture of well-fed contentment in Richs strong arms. Thats if he could still lift her, thought Anna, that bottom was looking pretty bloody heavy.

And very grabable, she thought to herself while packing the last of her things into the case. She bit her lip. If only. If only. She had no doubt that Rich would do any required grabbing of Jenn for her.

He would take Jenn by her pudgy waist and sit her wide arse on his lap facing him, her round, soft belly pressed against his athletes abs until...

Anna suddenly realised just why Claire had been retiring so early these last few evenings, glanced at the clock and started tugging down the waistband of ridiculously shrunken denim.

CH09

Ladies and Gentlemen, the Captain has switched-off the fasten-seatbelts sign and you are now free to move around the cabin. Informed a voice via the aircrafts intercom.

If you can. Added the handsome air steward under his breath, while the announcement continued. He was looking longingly at the three women in Aisle H. He recognised them at once from their flight out a month ago, when hed had high hopes for his too many Bries gambit. The blonde had taken the bait, but the others werent interested. But now. Now he couldnt believe his eyes when he saw the changes.

That same blonde looked happy, chatty and top-heavy, the same as before, but where her breasts had been large before they now bulged from the low neck of a much-too-tight T-shirt. A shirt that also showed clearly that her swollen boobs had prevented her from wearing her bra. A shirt that could no longer cover her chest *and* meet her jeans, which were themselves obviously struggling. The blondes jeans were completely unzipped, allowing a beautiful, white tummy to creep onto her lap, totally uncovered as the shirt crept higher and higher under her breasts. The steward caught himself wondering if shed even noticed it creeping. Could she see past her boobs? He pondered.

The slim brunette had changed noticeably. Her jaw-line was a bit softer and he noticed a very real fullness to her chest, but the major surprise came when she rose from the middle of the trio to use the restroom. As she edged past the blonde, there was a moment when she got wedged trying to get her arse past the blondes plumped breasts and, honestly, that wasnt the blondes fault: That swollen rear-end had certainly not been there on the flight out! Would those fat hips make it through the restroom door? questioned a doubtful steward internally. Just! Apparently, she had to turn them sideways.

He waited for a minute while pretending to fix a drink for a passenger. He risked a glance away from the restroom door to the blonde and smiled to see her struggling to put the tray table down past her gorgeous bust. Shed taken a snack every time he or a colleague had offered her one and this procedure with the tray table had turned him in every single time. That little white tummy was getting rounder and rounder as his co-workers had continued their game. Shed breezed past his guess of six snacks within the first fifteen minutes of the flight and had since been heard to mention that she was sure the tray tables were bigger on this plane. Her denial as she fattened up further was entrancing and made him harden inside his uniform.

Finally, after much tugging and manhandling of her boobs, the tray table dropped down and the blondes breasts flopped heavily on top of it, wobbling as they shifted into the new position,

unencumbered by their normal trussing. Just as he watched her open another packet of nuts, he heard the restroom latch and turned to drink in the view as the brunette squeezed her hips through the narrow door and navigated back to her seat. She was incredible. Every inch a bombshell: Her dark, lustrous hair fell down to her back to her exposed love-handles, which had rolled her T-shirt up of their own accord. They bulged all the more invitingly because, unlike the blonde, she had completed the task of doing up her jeans. This led to a round and perfect roll, which had sat over the sides and front her waistband while she had been seated and was now jutting two or three inches out in front of her, jiggling up and down with every step she took. Happy, calm, chubby, gorgeous. What a vision. He had wondered whether he could burst her jeans button before the end of the flight, but she didnt seem to have much of an appetite. Pity.

She returned to Aisle H and waited while her blonde friend reversed the tray table operation: heaving and tugging at armfuls of breast to allow the table to return into the seat in front of her. Eventually she managed it and the brunette sidestepped her bottom past, softly mauling the blondes boobs as she did so. Was it his imagination or had the blondes eyes widened as she received a chest-load of fattened buttock? Did her nipples now show through her t-shirt even more prominently than they had before? He liked to think so. The brunette squeezed past and then dropped heavily down into her seat, wedging her wide hips between the armrests, and restarted the movie in which she had been so engrossed.

It all seemed like a lot of effort to get past the chubby blonde, when she could have just slid out of the central seating block the other way, past the toned red-head. Hadnt that been the third member of their trio before? A toned and powerful-looking, red-haired professional? He walked to the other side of the galley to refresh his memory and he gasped quietly.

The redhead was enormous! How did anyone go from toned and muscular to looking seven months pregnant in four weeks? How was that even possible? Her breasts had grown, that was for sure, not hugely, but noticeably. Unlike the blonde though, she hadnt given up on her bra, but was obviously spilling over the cups in what looked like an uncomfortable way. He was sure that her legs looked a little softer too; the tops of her thighs were closer to the underside of her tray table than they had been before. But, the biggest difference sat in her lap, filling half of it. The most gorgeous gut that the steward had seen in many-a-flight was spilling over a third of the womans tray table and pushing her breast up towards her chin. She was sitting listening to music with a faraway smile on her face and her eyes closed. Both hands were on her belly, cradling it softly, one above the tray table and one below.

The steward knew that look. Hed seen it before on an ex-girlfriend and he considered a little gamble. He walked over and crouched in the aisle next to the bloated red-head and pressed mute on her armrest control. Her sea-green eyes shot open and she fixed him with a steely stare. He nearly bailed. Nearly abandoned the whole plan and came up with some excuse, but he dug deep and found courage to calm his pounding heart and steady his voice.

Excuse me Maam, but if youre going to sleep, you need to put your tray table up he stated.

The steely look vanished in an instant, replaced with shock, fear and a tiny glimmer of excitement. She trembled a little and heaved at the table. He belly wobbled and trembled, but no progress was made. She looked across at him sheepishly, then glanced at the blonde and the brunette who were both engrossed in films and then back down. She tried sucking in as hard as she could, which made next-to-no difference and hauled at the table again. Her soft round belly finally gave way and the table shot into the back of the empty seat in front of her. As it had risen up, the tray table had taken her t-shirt with it, so as her bloated stomach dropped down into her lap and rebounded once or twice, it sat there looking round and heavy and naked.

He gazed openly at what she had been concealing under the tray table: Her fat, round gut was completely exposed. Shed burst off the button on her jeans at some point. To make matters worse, shed also split a seam on the inside of the leg and her tanned, chubby thigh was bulging through the wounded denim.

When he looked up, she was looking him directly in the eye. Waiting. He considered his next move. Time to do or die, he thought and, sounding more authoritative than he felt, he continued:

And also, you should fasten your seatbelt when seated he said, adding in a whisper just for her If you can, fatty. The red-head shuddered, bit her lip and squirmed in her seat. Slowly, she lifted her heavy belly. He looked, the belt was fastened underneath. He noticed something else as she hoisted her tummy out of the way:

A small wet patch was appearing on her too tight jeans.

CH10

Jenn looked over at the customs offices while Anna and Claire and she waited for their bags. Not because she had anything to declare, but because they had large mirrored windows. She gazed at the reflection of herself and her two friends as they stood by the carousel and enjoyed the changes.

Anna had put on the least weight out of the three of them, but she had the smallest frame. Jenn figured that shed probably come to her senses when she got home and nothing fit her. Then shed diet and/or boot-camp with varying degrees of success, until next Christmas when shed put it on all over again. Same old, same old.

Claire was a different ball-game. She must have put on what? Fifteen? Twenty pounds? In twenty eight days and was obviously madly in lust with every single one of them. The transformation had been incredible. Jenn knew that the instant Claire wanted the extra weight gone, it would be gone. However, having left the plane with a stupid grin and the phone number of a very attractive, very obviously feeder flight steward, would she ever want the weight gone?

As for her? She looked again at her reflected figure: very curvy silhouette, larger breasts, rounder hips and an arse to write home about if she turned sideways. Yeah, she thought, as her light suitcase came round towards her, she looked amazing.

Shed known what Anna was planning the instant that shed let slip that Claire was coming too. How else did those two know each other? Why else would Anna invite her? But she hadnt known what she wanted to do until two weeks in, when Claires obvious self love due to her own weight gain, and Annas apparent indifference to hers had inspired Jenn. Shed made up some excuse about views making her hungry and dug in with abandon. Trying to get fat with her friends. It had been bliss.

Now. Where was that boy of hers?


----------



## Speedywheels (Apr 18, 2014)

I keep trying to post the other three parts, but the forum won't let me. Anyone else want to help me out here? I'll send you the files...


----------



## jdpoodoo (Apr 19, 2014)

This Story is amazing! It was like I was there with the characters. I can't wait for the rest of the installments.


----------



## slurpeekell12 (Oct 31, 2014)

Great story!


----------



## Big Beautiful Dreamer (Oct 31, 2014)

Oh, well done. Cleverly written. "You're out of your mind, your jurisdiction, and your depth."

"Due to deviations in the gulf stream and narrative necessity."

Understand, though, that fiction can get a lot of reads without many comments at all. Don't fret if you don't get many comments.


----------

